# MKV GTI 2009 audio wiring diagram



## goliath337 (May 1, 2002)

i want to add an amp with a LOC and need to find the way to remove the radio from the dash and which wires need to be tapped into. please help.. how and where have you run power if you already have an amp in the car...


----------



## Uber Richcreek (Jan 23, 2008)

Try this DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3261078


----------

